
Ask HN: Who to follow on Twitter and why? - lallinuo
I&#x27;ve had twitter account for few years, but still haven&#x27;t got too many people to follow. Who do you follow and why?
======
al11588
I follow people that I idolize like Bill Gates(Microsoft), Nas(Rap Music),
Steve Wozniack(Apple), Kevin Rose(Digg), Guy Kawasaki(Apple), Satya
Nadella(Microsoft). I also follow Microsoft leakers like Wzor. What is your
Twitter I follow I will follow you but make sure to follow back? I am really
chill.

